# BBS RS Lip Removal - Reverse lips



## bad_azz_bmr (Aug 2, 2001)

I am having some difficulties removing reverse lips on a pair of my BBS RS wheels, the regular lips werent a problem, I was able to get an exacto knife to cut the silicone, but the reverse ones seem to be impossible to cut...
How do you guys get the reverse lips off? heat up the wheel?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: BBS RS Lip Removal - Reverse lips (bad_azz_bmr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bad_azz_bmr* »_How do you guys get the reverse lips off? heat up the wheel? 

I use crisco, and alot of elbow grease.


----------



## bad_azz_bmr (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: BBS RS Lip Removal - Reverse lips (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
I use crisco, and alot of elbow grease.


----------



## tchampag (Feb 11, 2005)

Put them in the oven at 200 degrees or lower for about 15 minutes. then remove them and "tap" around the outside of the lip with a 2x4. About the time you get all the way around the wheel the lip will start to fall off.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (tchampag)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchampag* »_Put them in the oven at 200 degrees or lower for about 15 minutes. 

Preheat the oven at what temperature?
Should I wrap the wheels in aluminum foil so the upper burner doesn't burn the paint?


----------



## bad_azz_bmr (Aug 2, 2001)

i ended up using a heat gun, which i don't think did anything, just beat the **** out of them with a rubber mallet, worked for me...


----------



## BPhillipsGLI (Oct 7, 2004)

*Re: (hazw8st)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hazw8st* »_
Preheat the oven at what temperature?
Should I wrap the wheels in aluminum foil so the upper burner doesn't burn the paint?

You do not have to wrap them. Make sure that before you turn on the oven that you adjust the oven rack to the lowest setting. Then preheat the oven to 200.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (BPhillipsGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BPhillipsGLI* »_Make sure that before you turn on the oven that you adjust the oven rack to the lowest setting. 

I was thinking of thoroughly cleaning my wheels in my dishwasher first, then while still wet, transfer them to the preheated 200 degree oven, the moisture will turn into steam, making my BBS RS's cleaner and nicer to work on.


----------



## D C 2 (Oct 25, 2009)

250 degree F or Celcius?


----------



## Turbo Benzina! (Feb 7, 2010)

D C 2 said:


> 250 degree F or Celcius?


 I'd say 250°F is more than enough. 

I see the OP worked it out and that's with what I'd suggest to everyone, a mallet hammer. 
Took my Futura's apart yesterday and all thanks to some brute force. :thumbup:


----------

